# Ray Barkalow Speaking on Slipper Orchids



## cabnc (Nov 22, 2011)

The schedule of speakers for 2012 for the eastern North Carolina Orchid Societies has just been released.

Ray Barkalow will be speaking on "Slipper Orchids" on the following dates / locations:

April 8, 2012 -- Triad Orchid Society, Greensboro, NC

April 9, 2012 -- Triangle Orchid Society, Durham, NC

April 10, 2012 -- Sandhills Orchid Society, Fayetteville. NC

April 11, 2012 -- Cape Fear Orchid Society, Wilmington, NC

So if you live in the area (s), plan on attending.

Charlie


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2011)

Really???? I was planning on speaking about semi-hydroponics.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 22, 2011)

Ray said:


> Really???? I was planning on speaking about semi-hydroponics.



hee hee Well, aren't you glad you found out ahead of time oke: 
I do love watching these kinds of fumbles happen...just glad I'm not the one fumbling.


----------



## cabnc (Nov 23, 2011)

*Presentation*

Ray,

I would have thought so also, but knew you also grew slippers.

I have already seen one email from a member at one of the other societies suggesting you speak on S/H. I am sure my members at Cape Fear OS would like that also.

As long as you take pre-orders and/or bring some paphs  That's just me talking !

Charlie
VP CFOS


----------

